# How do you deal with girls who have BPD?



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

For those of you with experience. What are you supposed to do when she acts cold and distant? If I try to reach out, I get stonewalled. If I give her space, she holds a grudge and thinks I don't care. I don't want to get confrontational but this is getting really fucking annoying.


----------



## Salludon (Aug 3, 2020)

She doesn’t have a Bipolar disorder. Shes fucking chad on the side that’s why shes been acting cold and distant


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

Salludon said:


> She doesn’t have a Bipolar disorder. Shes fucking chad on the side that’s why shes been acting cold and distant


borderline, not bipolar.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> For those of you with experience. What are you supposed to do when she acts cold and distant? If I try to reach out, I get stonewalled. If I give her space, she holds a grudge and thinks I don't care. I don't want to get confrontational but this is getting really fucking annoying.


You grab her by the arm and tell her she has something which belongs to you. Then pin her on the bed by her neck so she gets wet and remembers that ur the big boss of the relationship.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 3, 2020)

Fuck her in the ass


----------



## Dylan2 (Aug 3, 2020)

GO tell hER how you really feel


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

Leave these girls alone trust me I know


----------



## SMVbender (Aug 3, 2020)

since i am also mentally challenged

i met with 2 borderline before

both were easy fucks and loved me like a dog loves her owner


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Leave these girls alone trust me I know


Even if I'm mentally ill myself?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> Even if I'm mentally ill myself?


There are so many normal girls out there and you choose these whores man

maybe its fun when she is clingy and psycho but it wont be fun when she starts saying that you raped her or stand outside ur house at night

Why would you choose the drama when you dont have to man?


----------



## improover (Aug 3, 2020)

you don't, you dump them


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> since i am also mentally challenged
> 
> i met with 2 borderline before
> 
> both were easy fucks and loved me like a dog loves her owner


legit, i feel like we have a good connection. 


lifestyle21873 said:


> There are so many normal girls out there and you choose these whores man
> 
> maybe its fun when she is clingy and psycho but it wont be fun when she starts saying that you raped her or stand outside ur house at night
> 
> Why would you choose the drama when you dont have to man?


She's doesn't seem psycho. Pretty reserved actually. And there hasn't been any drama yet. It's just this hot and cold thing right now.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> legit, i feel like we have a good connection.
> 
> She's doesn't seem psycho. Pretty reserved actually. And there hasn't been any drama yet. It's just this hot and cold thing right now.


Alright dont take my advice but dont come crying later


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You grab her by the arm and tell her she has something which belongs to you. Then pin her on the bed by her neck so she gets wet and remembers that ur the big boss of the relationship.


Based


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Alright dont take my advice but dont come crying later


did your girl do those things? Did she seem normal at first?


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Aug 3, 2020)

XTC


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

rent free tbh. I might call her


improover said:


> you don't, you dump them


it's too early man, i have a good thing going


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Aug 3, 2020)

Girls are so fucking difficult to get these days guys will put up with all kinds of shit from these low value worthless chicks

Next topic " How to prep le bull for muh 300 lb feminist pro-LGBT, Pro-Jew, BPD, Purple Haired Girlfriend ? "


----------



## Furious Dingleberry (Aug 3, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> loved me like a dog loves her owner


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Girls are so fucking difficult to get these days guys will put up with all kinds of shit from these low value worthless chicks
> 
> Next topic " How to prep le bull for muh 300 lb feminist pro-LGBT, Pro-Jew, BPD, Purple Haired Girlfriend ? "


talk about blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## improover (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> it's too early man, i have a good thing going


That's even better, the earlier the better, it's only going to get worse. Just fuck her and dump


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Aug 3, 2020)

She sees u as a kuk, its over.


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

i was hoping the incels would stay away from this section, but apparently not.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 3, 2020)

pin her down, fuck her, do not stop, claim dominance, gain respect. speed, power, testosterone.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 3, 2020)

Pump and dump


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Alright dont take my advice but dont come crying later


fking idiot, answer the question


fukmylyf said:


> did your girl do those things? Did she seem normal at first?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> fking idiot, answer the question


I didnt even see it you fucking retard

And I had a girl stalk me just cuz I blocked her, she seemed normal first


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I didnt even see it you fucking retard
> 
> And I had a girl stalk me just cuz I blocked her, she seemed normal first


thats a good thing bro. Why would u block her? Are u gay tbh?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> thats a good thing bro. Why would u block her? Are u gay tbh?


Bro wait ill tag u in the post


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

improover said:


> That's even better, the earlier the better, it's only going to get worse. Just fuck her and dump


tbh maybe i'm getting pussywhipped.
i need to fuck someone else soon


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 3, 2020)

@Jagged0 advice?


----------



## FrailPaleStaleMale (Aug 3, 2020)

Deal with them? They treat me the same as any other woman tbh. Makes no difference


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> For those of you with experience. What are you supposed to do when she acts cold and distant? If I try to reach out, I get stonewalled. If I give her space, she holds a grudge and thinks I don't care. I don't want to get confrontational but this is getting really fucking annoying.


Don't even ask what's wrong with her anymore if she wants to tell you ok but if not don't go asking that's feminine behavior. So make her crave you, just stop caring and girls will act right. I know it's hard you probably care about this girl but women hate men who have emotions it dries their pussy up. I WISH I learned this earlier with this other crazy girl I was with.


----------



## Germania (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay the fuck away from crazy girls, no contact nothing!!!! I got stalked by a girl last year and it was crazy and it's fucking dangerous. imagine a fictitious rape ad, it's over.


----------



## Germania (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## improover (Aug 3, 2020)

FrailPaleStaleMale said:


> Deal with them? They treat me the same as any other woman tbh. Makes no difference


thought you were dead


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 3, 2020)

STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM HER

1 of my friends had his life absolutely RUINED by a crazy girl


----------



## Hozay (Aug 3, 2020)

Germania said:


>



Listen to CRP, guy is based as fuck


----------



## Hozay (Aug 3, 2020)

Last girlfriend was like tht, don't even try lol, it's a wrap, won't work out, they're fucking crazy. trust me.


----------



## loksr (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> Even if I'm mentally ill myself?


Fucking especially if you’re mentally ill yourself
It’s gonna fuck up your life, and borderline is like the worst one anybody can have


----------



## 000 (Aug 3, 2020)

Dylan2 said:


> GO tell hER how you really feel


Wrong. Never tell a girl you love her.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 3, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> tbh maybe i'm getting pussywhipped.


Answered your own question


----------



## loksr (Aug 3, 2020)

000 said:


> Wrong. Never tell a girl you love her.


* never tell a girl you love her if you’re not good looking


----------



## 000 (Aug 3, 2020)

loksr said:


> * never tell a girl you love her if you’re not good looking


Maybe..anyway I have a question: my crush knows that I like her and saved photos of her to my phone but what if I become very good looking? Would she see me as beta still?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You grab her by the arm and tell her she has something which belongs to you. Then pin her on the bed by her neck so she gets wet and remembers that ur the big boss of the relationship.


time to pornhubmax


----------



## loksr (Aug 3, 2020)

000 said:


> Maybe..anyway I have a question: my crush knows that I like her and saved photos of her to my phone but what if I become very good looking? Would she see me as beta still?


If you become very good looking and she sees you as just a friend or whatever then you have to just go up and say "look I want to date you" or some shit, if it works it works, if it doesn't move on and find another one.

I've never been in that situation and despite what folks here want to believe not every girl is exactly identical to each other, I guess you could also try getting good looking and ghosting her but still letting her see your new looks and shit, but again never been in that situation. I would still just go with the direct approach, the direct approach is pretty much always better


----------



## deciduoustree (Aug 3, 2020)

with your dick


----------



## crosshold (Aug 3, 2020)

you dont

dont get involved with BPD girls dude


----------



## hairyballscel (Aug 3, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Listen to CRP, guy is based as fuck


Crazy girls are so fucking enticing doe...


----------



## user1728482728 (Aug 3, 2020)

Original said:


> pin her down, fuck her, do not stop, claim dominance, gain respect. speed, power, testosterone.


Umm... that’s rape dude...


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackpillsuicide said:


> Umm... that’s rape dude...


i didn't say to do it without consent now did i?


----------



## tommyice (Aug 3, 2020)

BPD and NPD girls are lost causes, avoid at all cost, even risky to go for a pump n dump, you may get metoo'd. I speak with lots of experience, it's always the same with these girls. They love you when you're gone, hate you when you're there. At the beginning it's the same too, you might think they're rational and caring and different, but they aren't. That's how they reel you in, like they reel in all of their prey, then the abuse begins shortly after.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 3, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> since i am also mentally challenged
> 
> i met with 2 borderline before
> 
> both were easy fucks and loved me like a dog loves her owner


yep but they also hate u


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 3, 2020)

000 said:


> Wrong. Never tell a girl you love her.


double wrong BPD whores can be won over with lovebombing


----------



## Subhuman trash (Aug 3, 2020)

chad


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 3, 2020)

This sounds like a regular woman. Pretty much every woman I have ever met is like a nutjob who is happy half the time and suicidal the other half. They respond emotionally, so when something good happens they are happy and when something bad happens they are sad and they have to let everyone else know. It seems like you should try and fuck her one last time and then get the hell out


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You grab her by the arm and tell her she has something which belongs to you. Then pin her on the bed by her neck so she gets wet and remembers that ur the big boss of the relationship.




That will push her away more makes you sound rapey


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That will push her away more makes you sound rapey


Shut the fuck up you autistic bloated subhuman curry


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Shut the fuck up you autistic bloated subhuman curry




Takes 1 to know 1 last i heard you were fat as well as for your face i dont know ive never seen it.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Takes 1 to know 1 last i heard you were fat as well as for your face i dont know ive never seen it.


You’re a bloated curry who talks about getting orbital box oestronomy despite you being a bloated subhuman rat. Kys


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re a bloated curry who talks about getting orbital box oestronomy despite you being a bloated subhuman rat. Kys




I was joking also about the osteomtamy im trying to lose weight though also needed to add why do you keep mentioning my fucking race i dont say hello nigger everytime i talk


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I was joking also about the osteomtamy im trying to lose weight though also needed to add why do you keep mentioning my fucking race i dont say hello nigger everytime i talk


Stfu subhuman


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 3, 2020)

They are mentally drained from chad cum rejection


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Stfu subhuman




Yeah thats fine insult me but dont bring my fucking race into this also never understood why you randomly just attacked me for stating an opinion refer to the first comment.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 4, 2020)

borderline = ticking time bomb

BPD produces the worst people on the planet


----------



## hurdleafterhurdle (Aug 4, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> For those of you with experience. What are you supposed to do when she acts cold and distant? If I try to reach out, I get stonewalled. If I give her space, she holds a grudge and thinks I don't care. I don't want to get confrontational but this is getting really fucking annoying.


sounds like most women when they found someone better or have an eye out for them


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 4, 2020)

hurdleafterhurdle said:


> sounds like most women when they found someone better or have an eye out for them


except she complains if I don't give her attention.


----------



## hurdleafterhurdle (Aug 5, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> except she complains if I don't give her attention.


Then give her attention. Just don't give her everything she wants so she comes crawling back for more.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Aug 5, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> For those of you with experience. What are you supposed to do when she acts cold and distant? If I try to reach out, I get stonewalled. If I give her space, she holds a grudge and thinks I don't care. I don't want to get confrontational but this is getting really fucking annoying.


I fuck them once and then leave her ass on read


----------



## FrailPaleStaleMale (Aug 11, 2020)

improover said:


> thought you were dead


Y? I don't really use this site much tbh


----------



## improover (Aug 12, 2020)

FrailPaleStaleMale said:


> Y? I don't really use this site much tbh


rumors you kidnapped someone and then roped


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Aug 12, 2020)

Don't stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## FrailPaleStaleMale (Aug 12, 2020)

improover said:


> rumors you kidnapped someone and then roped


didnt rope. Not yet.


----------



## slayer69 (Aug 13, 2020)

Salludon said:


> She doesn’t have a Bipolar disorder. Shes fucking chad on the side that’s why shes been acting cold and distant


----------



## kujji (Aug 13, 2020)

all foids have that shit, its just a cry for attention (chads attention)


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

Pump and dump


----------



## AscensionPill (Aug 15, 2020)

I've known a lot of borderline girls, some are full out psycho and some are just emotionally unstable a bit. Since you said she hasn't acted psycho yet my advice is to just stay neutral when she's being cold. Still talk to her but not too much when she is, and don't completely close off either. She'll come around once her mood swing is over. Expect this back and forth to be the entire relationship though.
If she starts to act like an obsessive stalker get out of there, being mentally ill yourself she will just exasperate your problems if she starts that shit.
Everyone here saying to go for a normal girl; mega cope. Normies don't want anything to do with mentalcel. Don't waste your time thinking one will.


----------

